# ford 3000 lift control



## ford3000 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi, I am new here and I have a prolbem with the lift control it will only go up and the control handle will only move an 1" or less it will not push down to lower lift? The tractor is a 1965 ford 3000 select o speed Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Compliments of Soundguy (this worked for a guy on another forum):

could be a sticky unloader valve. 
if you need to get it down, you can pull the plug on the 3x5 option cover on the lift cover and oil will shoot out and it will drop.

might lift the lift and work the handle up and down a bit and see if the unloader frees up.

soundguy


----------



## ford3000 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for reply, will the unloader valve keep the control handle from moving?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

It is possible that you may have the unloader valve stuck closed, which creates a situation called "hydraulic lock". Pressured hydraulic fluid prevents the lift and lift handle from moving. 

There is a plug on the 3"x5" option cover on the lift cover just forward/below your seat. Remove the plug and oil will shoot out and the lift arms will drop, and the control lever will be free. Messy, but sometimes we have to do these things....

Work the lift arms up and down by hand, and also the lift control lever and see if the unloader valve frees up.


----------



## ford3000 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, out of town for a few days will try that when I get home, Do you what kind of oil goes in the lift system?


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

The lift system and the SOS transmission take Ford 134D oil. You can find "Universal Tractor Fluid" (UTF) in 5 gallon buckets equivalent the Ford 134D at Tractor supply stores, auto parts stores, Wal-Mart, etc.


----------

